# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Սպորտ > Հայկական սպորտ >  Հայաստան-Ադրբեջան հանդիպում

## Fobus

Ինչ որ մեկը գիտի , թե երբ և որտեղ է կայանալու խաղը ?
Եթե ինչ որ նորություն ունեք գրեք :

----------


## Աբելյան

2007-ի սեպտեմբերի 8-ին ու 12-ին: Մինչև հիմա հայտնի չի որտեղ են խաղալու:

----------


## John

Հավանաբար երկու խաղն էլ չեզոք դաշտում կլինեն

----------


## Ֆելո

լավ կլինի որ չեզոք դաշտում կայանա էդ խաղը. հակառակ դեպքում երկրորդ խաղը հաստատ չի կայանա :LOL:

----------


## BOBO

Առաջին խաղը Ադրբեջանի հարկի տակ է, եթե լավ անցնի երկրորդ հանդիպումը կկայանա Երևանում:

----------


## Guest

Իմ կարծիքով այս խաղերը չեն կայանալու: Ադերբեջանը այդպես էլ չի ասի, որ ապահովում ա անվտանգությունը, Հայաստանն էլ կապահովի, բայց ազերիները չեն գա: 
Արդյունքում 6 միավոր մեզ  :Wink:

----------


## Sunun

Ես լսել եմ, որ ՖԻՖԱ-ն հայտարարել է, որ եթե խաղերը չկայանան ապա երկու թիմերին էլ որակազրկելու է։

----------


## Taurus

Ձեր կարծիքով ով կհաղթի

----------


## Guest

> Ձեր կարծիքով ով կհաղթի


Միանշանակ Հայաստանը, ոչ թե նրա համար որ Հայ եմ, այլ իրոք օբյեկտիվ եմ ասւմ :Smile:

----------


## John

Լավ կլինի, որ չեզոք դաշտում խաղան՝ չորս օրվա տարբերությամբ են խաղերը՝ կարելի է ֆեդերացիաներով փող քցվել ու մի հատ դաշտ վերցնել…(մի քիչ կոպիտ գրեցի՝կներեք):

----------


## Cassiopeia

Ֆուտբոլով չեմ հետաքրքրվում, բայց կարծես թե բացասական կարծիք եմ լսել ադրբեջանցիների խաղի մասին: Ու դա հույս է տալիս հավատալու, որ եթե խաղը տեղի ունենա, ապա Հայաստանը հաղթանակող դուրս կգա: 
Բայց չեմ կարծում թե այդ խաղը "քաղաքականացված" չեն հանի վերջում:

----------


## TigranM

Մենք կհաղթենք :Hands Up:

----------


## Astghik

Հայաստանը հաղթիիիիիիիիիիիիի: Օլեեեե

Իսկ խաղը ե՞րբ է:
Ես նախորդ էջում կարդացի, թե Սեպտեմբերի սկզբին է...

----------


## Աբելյան

Հուսանք որ մերոնք կհաղթեն:

----------


## John

> Հայաստանը հաղթիիիիիիիիիիիիի: Օլեեեե
> 
> Իսկ խաղը ե՞րբ է:
> Ես նախորդ էջում կարդացի, թե Սեպտեմբերի սկզբին է...


2007 թվականի սեպտեմբերի սկզբին

----------


## Cassiopeia

Կարծում եմ ընդհարումներից խուսափելու համար մրցավարներն ամեն ինչ կանեն, որ խաղը ավարտվի ոչ ոքի:

----------


## Նորմարդ

Հայերը սատկացնելու են եթե խաղը կայանա 2:0 կամ 2:1 հաշվով!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

----------


## Գոռ Ջան - Հայ

> Կարծում եմ ընդհարումներից խուսափելու համար մրցավարներն ամեն ինչ կանեն, որ խաղը ավարտվի ոչ ոքի:


Նայած, որ երկրից կլինի մրցավարը, կամ ով շատ կաշառք կտա :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL: 
Իսկ հայերը էս հարցում քծիպ չեն :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## Նորմարդ

> Նայած, որ երկրից կլինի մրցավարը, կամ ով շատ կաշառք կտա  
> Իսկ հայերը էս հարցում քծիպ չեն


Դե Ադրբեջանցիներն էլ ավելի հարուստ են, բայց մենք հաղթելու ենք դա կասկածից վեր է! :Ok:

----------


## Արամ

Մդա....Հայերը Ադրբեջանցիներին կտան կցխեն....ՀԱՅԵՐ ՖՈՐԵՎԵՐ

----------


## AMzone

Ասեմ իմ կարցիքը,,   անկասկաց Հայաստանը կհաղթի....
իսկ ինչը վերաբերվումա խաղը թե վորտեղ կկայանա, ասեմ, 
Հայաստանը ՖԻՖԱ ին ասել ա վոր 100% անվտանգությունը ապահովումա, ընենցհ վոր ետ խաղը պտի հայաստանում լինի, ուրիշ հարցա թե Ազերիները չեն գա, այդ դեպքում 3 միավոր մեր հավաքականին, իսկ ինչ վերաբերվումա Ադրբեջանում կայանալիք խաղին, երեվիթե դա կլինի չեզոք դաշհտում, բայց դե մեր համար ինչ տարբերություն մեկա ՀԱՂԹԵԼՈՒ ենք,

1 Բանել ասել, Ինչ վերաբերվումա Հայաստանում կայանալիք խաղին, ասեմ, ուրիշ տեղ չի կարող լինել այդ հանդիպումը, որովհետև Հայաստանը ՖԻՖԱ ին 100% անվտանգության երաշխիք տվելա, այնպես վոր ՖԻՖԱն չի կարա այդ խաղը ուրիշ երկրում անցկացնել, ԴԱ ԿԼԻՆԻ ԿԱՆՈՆԵՐԻ  ԽԱԽՏՈՒՄ

----------


## Ֆելո

նոր "հորիզոն"-ով ասեցին, որ խաղերը կայանալու են չեզոք դաշտում, չնայած որ հայերը ասել էին, որ պատրաստ են ընդունել ադրբեջանցիներին. ու մի լուր էլ ասեցին. ադրբեջանցիների "հավաքականում" արդեն կան հինգ բրազիլացի, մեկ սերբ և մեկ աֆրիկացի՝ կարծեմ նիգերիացի. դեռ հույս ունե՞ք հաղթելու :Wink:

----------


## Amaru

հա, էն էլ լիքը  :Smile:   հաղթելու ենքքքքքքք  :Smile:  ու էտ սերբաբրազիլանիգերացիները եղանակ չեն ստեղծում))))

----------


## Աբելյան

բրազիլացիներ կարծեմ Արարատում ու Միկայում էլ կան

----------


## TigranM

Էլ ինչ Հայաստան-Ադրբեջան հանդիպում, եթե դրանց հավաքականի 70%-ը այլազգիներ են, դրանք նենց աբիժնիկ են մնացել, որ ոչ մի բան չեն խնայում այդ խաղում հաղթելու համար: Փաստորեն իրենք իրենց հավաքականում սինվոլիկ ներկայությաւն են ունենալու…  :LOL:  Դե արի ու մի ասա, այ խաշնարածներ, որ մի խաղ էլ հաղթիք հետո ինչ: Կարողա գիտեք ողջ ազգով դեպրեսիայի մեջ ենք ընգնելու եթանք մեզի քցենք, թե չգիտեք ինչպես ձեր ժողավրդի աջքերին թոզ փչեք, որ անհոգ ղեկավարեք:
Ասոմ եմ չբռնենք ինադու կրվենք, կարողա ուրախություններից սատկեն մենք էլ դրանցից ազատվենք: :LOL:  
Փաստորեն դուրս է գալիս,  որ ֆիֆայում դրանք ավելի ծանրակշիռ դեր ունեն, իրենց ուզածին հասան:Եթե իրենց դաշտում խաղի անվատանգությունը չեն կարում ապահովեն ուրեմն թող միայն այդ խաղը չեզոք դաշտում կայանա:Իսկ եթե նրանք Հայաստան չգային ապա դա իրենց խնդիրն է, մենք մեր 3 միավորի տերն ենք:

Հ.Գ.Ամբողջ աշխարհով բղավում են, որ մենք Ղարաբաղին ամենամեծ ինքնավար կարգավիճակը կտանք, ու մեկն էլ չի ասոմում, տո այ տավարի ցավեր, սկի 2 օրով 22 հոգու անվտանգության մասին չեք կարում հոգաք, ուր մնաց մի ամբողջ ինքնավար մարզի:

----------


## spyder

ես վախենըւմ եմ որ եթե խաղը Ադրբէջանու անցկացվի մերոնք կրվեն  :Sad:

----------


## Vishapakah

Մի ֆորումում գրել էի՛ Եթե Հայաստանի հավաքաքականը ազերզարանին պարտվի՛ ձախ ձերքիս ճկույտ մատս կկտրեմ :Goblin:  
Դեռ ոչ ոք չի հավատում :Cry:  
Վստահ եմ՛  մեր ընտրանին՛ մեզ ամոթով չի թողնելու.

----------


## John

Կարծում եմ՝ ես թեման պետք էր վերակենդանացնել… ի՞նչ եք կարծում՝ որտե՞ղ կանցկացվեն հանդիպումներն ու ինչպե՞ս կավարտվեն:

----------


## Նորմարդ

> Մի ֆորումում գրել էի՛ Եթե Հայաստանի հավաքաքականը ազերզարանին պարտվի՛ ձախ ձերքիս ճկույտ մատս կկտրեմ 
> Դեռ ոչ ոք չի հավատում 
> Վստահ եմ՛  մեր ընտրանին՛ մեզ ամոթով չի թողնելու.


Ու քեզ էլ առանց ճկույթի :Smile: 

Մերոնք հաղթելու են, հանդիպումն էլ չեզոք գոտում ա լինելու ասենք, Բուլղարիա:

----------


## Vishapakah

> Ու քեզ էլ առանց ճկույթի
> 
> Մերոնք հաղթելու են, հանդիպումն էլ չեզոք գոտում ա լինելու ասենք, Բուլղարիա:


Ավելի ճիշտ կլիներ գրեի, ոչ թե՛ մեզ ամոթով, այլ ինձ առանց ճկույթ չի թողնի. :Smile: 

Այս վերջերս ինտերնետ կայքերից մեկում կարդացի, որ Իսպանիան է իր խաղադաշտերից մեկը առաջարկել, որպես չեզոք դաշտ.

----------


## Ambrosine

> ես վախենըւմ եմ որ եթե խաղը Ադրբէջանու անցկացվի մերոնք կրվեն


Էս դեպքում ոչ թե պետք է վախենալ, որ մերոնք կկրվեն, այլ կենդանի կվերադառնան արդյոք?

Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց



> Մի ֆորումում գրել էի՛ Եթե Հայաստանի հավաքաքականը ազերզարանին պարտվի՛ ձախ ձերքիս ճկույտ մատս կկտրեմ


Էս ինչ դաժան խոստում եք տվել?  :Shok:  Չէ, ժողովուրդ: Պետք չէ հաշմանդամ դառնալ խաղի պատճառով

----------


## Cesare

Վախենալու ոչ մի բան չկա մերոնք 2 խաղն ել կրելու են ու ոչ մի արտառոց բան ել տեղի չի ունենալու :

----------


## Մանե

:Goblin:  :Clapping: 
Մերոնք կրելու են :Hands Up: 
Մնում ա հուսալ ու հավատալ :Smile:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

էն որ ասում են приехали....
Ուրեմն ՈւԵՖԱ-ն որոշել է չանցկացնել երկու հանդիպումները:
Ու մեր ֆեդերացիան չի բողոքարկելու: Պատկերացնու՞մ եք: Արա էս ինչ անամոթ, անթասիբ մարդիկ են .......... Հերիք չի Փյունիկը թռավ Նեֆթչիի հետ խաղից, հմի էլ սենց:
Սրանից հետո, ոչ հավաքականի խաղ եմ նայելու, ոչ գնալու եմ ստադիոն: Արա ինձ պետքա գնամ ընդե ինձ ճղեմ, գոռամ, ինչի՞ համար, ու՞մ համար: Թքած ունեմ ես էս աննամուսության վրա:

Թեմայի մասին կարող եք կարդալ այստեղ՝
http://www.armfootball.com/index.php...ang=Rus&ID=265

----------


## Նորմարդ

Ոչխար են դրանք լրիվ էդ ՈՒԵՖԱ-ում նստածները, լրիվ են դրանք պիիիիիիիիիիիիիի
ԷԷԷԷԷԷԷԷԷ զզվում եմ, որ քաղաքականությունը սպորտ են մտցնում  :Angry2:

----------


## Array

Արա լրիվ ա տարել դրանց:Մենք էտ ՈՒԵՖԱ-ին ինչ վատություն էինք արել,որ պիտի երկու խաղ պակաս անցկացնենք:Իփր որոշում են կայացրե՞լ:Չնայած ,որ մեր ֆեդերացիան բանի պետք չի,ՈԵՖԱ-ն ինչ անի:Ռուբեն հայրապետյանի ասելով`ՈՒԵՖԱ-ն,ՖԻՖԱ-ն ինչ որոշեն մենք պարտավոր ենք ենթարկվել:Ինչի՞,մենք այդ կառույցների անդամ ենք,ոչ թե կամակատար:Ուրեմն մենք իրավունք չունե՞նք մեր իրավունքները պաաշտպանել:Հալալ ա ադրբեջանցիներին,իրենց նպատակին հասան,իսկ մենք հլը էշի ականջում քնած ենք

----------


## Amaru

Ի՞նչ ա
Դրանք լրիիիիի՞վ են ցնդել
Ադե զզվում եմ էս էտ.......................... ֆեդերացիայիիիիիիիիից
Ինչոոո՞վ են մտածում
Ո՞նց կարելի ա ձեռքերը ծալած նստել աաաաաայ...... վախ ներվերս չի հերիքում..
Հանեք էտ... նեմեցին պաշտոնից էէէէ
էս արդեն վերջին կաթիլն էր... տենաս էլ մինչև ու՞ր ենք սենց հասնելու...
սատանան իրա հետ, բայց ախր ՈՒԵՖԱ-ն ի՞նչ ա է իրան ուտում...
աաա, ես կամացից գժվում եմ...  :Shout:

----------


## Vishapakah

Հայեր Ջան, շատ եք ջղայնանում? Մասնակցեք հանրահավաքին եւ պահանջեք որպեսզի պաշտպանվի Ձեր ազգային շահը օտար ատյաններում.

Մանրամասները կարդացեք ներքեւում զետեղված կայքում եւ պայմանավորվեք ակտիվիստների հետ, թե՛ երբ եք գնալու ձեռնարկին մասնակցելու. Անտարբեր մի եղեք ազգի ուրավունքի ոտնահարումներին.

*http://www.armfootball.com/forum/ind...topic=193&st=0*

----------


## Մանե

չեմ հասկանում մեր ֆեդերացիան ինչ ա մտածում,որ համաձայնել ա :Angry2:

----------


## Taurus

> չեմ հասկանում մեր ֆեդերացիան ինչ ա մտածում,որ համաձայնել ա


մտածում  ա, հիմա լավ լինենք, որ վաղը վատ չլինենք, բայց չի հասկանում, որ հիմա լավ չի լինի , որ լավը լինենք :Tongue:

----------


## Նորմարդ

Էսքանից հետո ես չեմ պատկերացնում մեր ֆուտբոլիստները ոնց են դուրս գալու խաղադաշտ, երբ արդեն սովորական բան ա խաղը չեղյալ համարելը վաղն էլ երևի կսկսեն միվորները չեղյալ համարելը մեր ֆեդերացիան էլ բնականաբար կլսի ու կհնազանդվի  :Sad: , դա մարզիկի պատվի կոպիտ ոտնահարում է…
Գտնում եմ, որ  այս միջադեպը իր բացասական բարոյահոգեբանական ազդեցությունը կունենա մեր ֆուտբոլիստների վրա :Sad:

----------


## Ուրվական

> Ետ տվեք մեր 6 միավորը


Հլը հայտնի չի, 6 ա, թե շատ, տղեքի դուխը քցում են, էլի: Մեր "ֆեդերացիան" հորթա-ոչխարային դիրքում ա էս ամեն ինչի մեջ: Զզվում եմ:

----------


## Amaru

ա ռադ արեք, դրանք մարդ չեն, մենակ սեփական փորի հաստության մասին են մտածում
նեմեց - հրաժարակաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաան

----------


## Array

Չեմ հասկանում ուղղակի`ինչի համար են մեզ պատժում,ի՞նչ ենք արել,որ պիտի մնացած հավաքականներից երկու խաղ պակաս անցկացնենք:Մենք մեղավոր ենք,որ _ա_դրբեջանի հետ նույն խմբում ենք ընկել:Ախր իրենց կայացրած որոշումը հեչ ելք չի է:Մեզ փաստորեն բանի տեղ չեն դնում,ու մեր ֆեդերաթիան որոշում ա համակերպվե՞լ:Բա ինքը էլ ինչի՞ համար ա:Էլ ո՞վ պիտի պաշտպանի մեր շահերը,եթե ոչ ֆեդերացիան

----------


## Սամվել

Ժողովուրդ Պետքա ոտի Կանգնել Բոլա մեր ֆուտբոլը գտնվի օլիգարխների ձեռքում… :Angry2: ………
շատա ուզում ֆեդերացիա պահել թող էթա մի հատ ֆիֆա07ով կամ էլ պլեյսթեյշնով պահի :LOL: …
Համ էլ Պատմության փորձը ցույցա տալիս որ իրանց ընտրած "Թղթե Շերեփի" տակտիկան սխալ է……օֆֆ էսի մենակ իրա փողերի,մեքենաների ու Աիդա Սարգսյանի  :Wink: մասինա մտածում…Սվոլոչ…Պետքա հրաժարական պահանջեեեեեեեեեեեել  :Angry2:

----------


## Bergmann

Ամենասպասված խաղը հեչ արին..
զարմանում եմ ոնց չի բողոքարկել էտ ֆեդերացիա կոչվածը?

----------


## Ֆելո

հիմա չջոգի. խաղը չի լինելու՞ :Shok:

----------


## Cesare

*Փաստորեն լավ վիճակ չի :*
*Տենց բողոքում եք ֆեդերացիայի դեմ :*
*Ձեր կարծիքով ուրիշը սրանից լավ ա լինելու :*
*Ինչ պիտի աներ, ինչ կարար աներ, որ չհամաձայնվել :*
*Մենակ բողոքելով բան դուս չի գա, մեզ զրկում են պոտենցիալ 6 միավորից :*
*Իսկ հոգեբանականը ??? Չե որ առանց ետ 6 միավորի ու ետ 6 միավորով շատ մեծ ա տարբերությունը :*
*Եթե սենց որոշում կայացրեցին, պիտի շուտ մտածեին, որ ետ էշերին մեր խումբ չգցեին :*

*Եթե խորը մտացենք այստեղ FIFA_ի մեղքը ավելի մեծ ա քան են հաստավզինը :*

*Հետ տվեք մեր միավորները :*

----------


## Vishapakah

Համաշխարհային ֆուբոլային պատմությամ մեջ, նման դեպք չի գրանցվել, որ խմբային խաղերը չկայանան, յուրաքանչյուրին գրանցելով «0» միավոր.

Սա անորակ նորարարություն է, հավանաբար այդպիսի աբսուրդ, կարող էր հորինել միայն իտալական կաշառակերությունը, ոմն ՈՒԵՖԱ-ի նախագահ պարոն Պլատինիյի գլխավորությամբ, որը պատիվ ունի ներկայացնել Ֆրանսիա պետությունը, վարքաբեկելով այն.

Այն ինչ արեցին Հայաստան փոքրիկ պետության հետ, համուզված եմ Գերմանիայի, կամ Ֆրանսիայի դեպքում չէին համարձակվի. Անպատժելիության վստահությունը ստեղծում է, հանցավորի հանցավոր միտումը եւ զոհի դերում հերթական անգամ մեր բեկոր երկիրն է, որի հանդեպ կարելի է ի կատար ածել ամեն ինչ եւ մնալ անպատիժ.

Չնայած ամեն ինչի, ՀՖՖ (Հայաստանի Ֆոտբոլի Ֆեդերացիա) պարտավոր է ՈՒԵՖԱ-ի որոշումը վիճարկել Լոզանի մարզական դատարանում, հասնելով արդարացի որոշմանը, ապացուցելով ամենին, որ մեր հետ հնարավոր չէ վերաբերվել, ինչպես երրորդ կարգի բանանային պետության.

----------


## Cesare

Պլատինին ..............
Ես գիտեի, որ դրանից լավ բան դուս չի գալու .............
Սկզբում Ֆրանսիայի թիմերի քանակընա ուզում ՉԼ_ում ավելացնի, հետո սենց, հետո հաջորդը ինչ ա լինելու, չե լավ նախագահ չի : 

Շատ մի քննադատեք, իրա մեղքը ենա, որ սխալ որոշում ա կայացրել, չեմ կարծում որ ադրբեջանցիներն ել տենց մի գոհ ըլնեն ետ որոշումից, չնայած խի ............. իրանք ել պրծան խայտառակ լինելուց, մեկա իրանց միավոր չկար ետ 2 խաղերից :

Հետ տվեք մեր միավորները :

----------


## Ֆուտբոլասեր

Ասումա ասա ովա ընկերդ ասեմ ով ես դու:
Պլատինին Նեմեց Ռուբոյից ինչ պիտի սովորի "բեզպրիդելություն":

Բա որ ՈՒԵՖԱ-յի որոշումը հարգում ես, բա 2ամիս առաջ ինչի էիր մեծ-մեծ փրթում այ Քաջ Նազար, թե գիտեիր Լոզանը քո համար Նորք-Մարաշի առաջին ատյանի դատարաննա?

----------


## F.c.Liverpool

Ժող. որ նեմեցի հույսին մնանք  հաստատ բան դուս չի գա .....  ավելի լավա մենք մի տեղ հավաքվենք  ու ինքներս բողոքարկենք: ամեն մարդ իրա կողմից ընգերա բարեկամա ծանոթա որ  բերի ահագին մարդ կհավաքվի միակ ձեվը երեվի էտա.

----------


## Աբելյան

վայ իմ արև...
 Ավելի արդարացի չէր ըլնի՞ 2 թմերին էլ 3-ական միավոր տային, թե՞ վախեցան, որ մերոնք Բելգիային կանցնեն: Դե, մերոնց էլ երևի էս էր պետք, դրա համար չեն էլ բողոքարկելու: Իրա՞նց ինչ. չեն թողում, ջանդամին թողեն: 
Եթե մի երկրի անունը Հայաստան ըլնի, պարզ չի՞ ֆուտբոլը ինչ վիճակում կլնի: Ոնց որ մյուս ոլորտները, ֆուտբոլն էլ ա դառել ուրիշների ձեռի խաղալիք: Իրանք իրանց բիզնեսով են զբաղված  :Sad:

----------


## Array

> վայ իմ արև...
> Ավելի արդարացի չէր ըլնի՞ 2 թմերին էլ 3-ական միավոր տային, թե՞ վախեցան, որ մերոնք Բելգիային կանցնեն: Դե, մերոնց էլ երևի էս էր պետք, դրա համար չեն էլ բողոքարկելու: Իրա՞նց ինչ. չեն թողում, ջանդամին թողեն: 
> Եթե մի երկրի անունը Հայաստան ըլնի, պարզ չի՞ ֆուտբոլը ինչ վիճակում կլնի: Ոնց որ մյուս ոլորտները, ֆուտբոլն էլ ա դառել ուրիշների ձեռի խաղալիք: Իրանք իրանց բիզնեսով են զբաղված


Ինչի՞ ըտենց, որ:Հայաստան անունը ի՞նչ կապ ունի
Հա, ՀԱՅԱՍՏԱՆ ա մեր երկրի  անունը,ու, դրա համար էլ, ամեն ինչ սենց չպիտի լիներ

----------


## Էդգար

Ճիշտ ա
Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում ա հավաքվել ու բողոքելուն կարծում եմ լավ գաղափարա, բայց իրան չի արդարացնի, որովհետև ետ պետք ա եվրոպայի հայերը բողոքեն ոչ թե մենք էս հեռավորության վրա

----------


## dvgray

Ինչ վերաբերվում է հայկական ֆուտբոլին, ապա ափսոս էր էն ոգևորությունը, որ կար մեր բոլորիս մեջ Լեհաստանի խաղից հետո, ու հիմա կարող է մի քիչ կորի: Ափսոսում եմ մարզիչի և թիմի հենակետային խաղացողների աշխատանքը: Ինչ անես: Սենց անկապ երկիր են ներկայացնում: Բոլորիս վիճակն է էտպեսին: "Գյադեք էս դին անցեք...չէ,չէ ՝ էն դին անցեք..."

Սակայն քանի որ էս որոշումը ավելի շատ քաղաքական որոշում է, ապա էտ տեսանկյունից սա համարում եմ ճիշտ որոշում: Ինչ որ մեկը եթե համարում էր, որ Հայաստան-Ադրբեջան նախագահական մակարդակով տարվող պրիմիտիվ-քցողական հանդրպումներից հետո ուրիշ վերաբերմունք կարող էր լինել, ապա հիմա գոնե ուշ չի խելքի գալու համար:

----------


## Cesare

*Ցավալի վիճակ ա : Ու իմ կարծիքով UEFA_ն իրա վորոշումը չի փոխի :*
*Ինչ արած սրանից առավելագույնս օգտվեցին են ապուշ ուսկագլազիները :*

*Բայց ինչ ուզում եք ասեք Հայաստանն ել իրա մեղքը ունի :*
*Թող 2 խաղերն ել չեզոք դաշտում լիներ : Ավելի լավ եր են քան ես :*

*ՀԱՅԱՍՏԱՆԸ ՉԻ ՀԱՆՁՆՎԵԼՈՒ :*

----------


## Amaru

տխուր ա, տխուր... 
երեկ մարդիկ հավաքվե՞լ էին դրանց շենքի մոտ, հը՞...

----------


## Ֆելո

ստե ադրբեջանցիների մատը խառնա. եթե պարտվեին, իրանց համար շատ վատ կլիներ, կառավարության համար շատ վատ կլիներ. նման դեպքեր եղել են, երբ որ ադրբեջանցին հային պարտվելա, վախեցելա հետ վերադառնալ Ադրբեջան.

շատ ցավալիա, որ 6 միավորի հնարավորություն ունեինք, ու մեզ դրանից զրկեցին, բայց դե պատկերացրեք, որ էդ խաղը կայանար չեզոք դաշտում, առանց հանդիսականների... ֆուտբոլիսները մեկա իրար միս էին ուտելու. ադրբեջանցիներն էլ հաստատ շոռտիկի տակ տապոռ էին դնելու, նոր գաին որտեև իրանք մեզանից "աբիժնիկ են". նենց որ խաղը չանցկացնեը ինչ-որ տեղ ճիշտա, բայց ամեն մեկին 0 միավոր տալը ամենասխալ բաննա. թող ԳՈՆԵ ամեն մեկին 3-ական տան

իսկ եթե ուզում ենք, որ անպայման խաղը կայան, պետքա ոչ թե ֆեդերացիային դիմել, այլ հենց որոշում կայացնողին(բայց ինչ ձևով, չգիտեմ). երևի էլեկտրոնային հասցե, կամ մի նման բան կլինի...

----------


## Bergmann

> Ուիլյամ Գալյարդը հայտարարել է, թե հնարավոր է նաեւ, որ ՈՒԵՖԱ-ն ընդհանրապես հրաժարվի Հայաստանի եւ Ադրբեջանի ազգային հավաքականների միջեւ հանդիպումներն անցկացնելուց: «*Դրա համար կարեւոր է երկու կողմերի պայմանավորվածությունը*,- ասել է նա:- ՈՒԵՖԱ-ի կանոնադրությունը նման բան նախատեսում է: Այնպես որ, գործադիր կոմիտեի նիստում հնարավոր է ցանկացած որոշում»:  
>  2007-06-25


http://new.aravot.am/am/articles/sport/24445/view

Էս ով կարա բացատրի?

----------


## Armeno

Ոնց քցում-բռնում եմ. Եդ սաղ պայմանավորված ա եղել

----------


## Roger

ՄԻՏՔ ` Ջարդել ուեֆայի պաշտոնական սայթը ու տեղադրել հաղորդագրություն,որ Հայաստան - Ադրբեջան խաղը պիտի լինի,ու էտ ձև գրավել որոշ չափով ուշադրություն,կարողա մի բան ստացվի:Բայց դե հետևանքների մասին մոռանալ էլ պետք չի.....

----------


## Armeno

Ուեֆայի սայթը ջարդել չենք կարող, որ կարողանայինք էլ ոչ մի գուտ չէր տա…
 Իրանք ավելի կկատաղեին

----------


## Egern.net

> ՄԻՏՔ ` Ջարդել ուեֆայի պաշտոնական սայթը ու տեղադրել հաղորդագրություն,որ Հայաստան - Ադրբեջան խաղը պիտի լինի,ու էտ ձև գրավել որոշ չափով ուշադրություն,կարողա մի բան ստացվի:Բայց դե հետևանքների մասին մոռանալ էլ պետք չի.....


արժի.....

Ստե են ասել. թուրքերի մ........

Ես ոնց պատկերացնում եմ, Հայաստանին ու Ադրբեջանին մի քանի տարբերակներ են առաջարկել, երկուսն էլ բոլորը մերժել են, դրանք էլ կատաղել են ու .... "արդարացի որոշում" կայացրել: 

Չեմ սիրում էդ ՈՒԵՖԱի դվիժենիները

Չեմ ուզում անձնավորել, բայց...... 
Վիճակահանության ժամանակ բոլորը խոսում էին, թե ՈՒԵՖԱում այդպիսի սովորություն կա, թշնամիներին սպորտի միջոցով բարեկամացնելու: Բազմաթիվ օրինակներ էին բերում, ոչ ոք չէր հավատում, որ սա նորմալ վիճակահանության արդյունք է: Բայց շատ-շատերը գոհ էին, ու բարձր էին գնահատում ՈՒԵՖԱի որոշումը: Պարզվեց` սա էր վերջը.....

Չնայած դեռ վերջը չի: Ինձ թվում է ամեն դեպքում ֆեդերացիան կբողոքարկի: Ես հիմա փորձեմ ՈՒԵՖԱի սայթում նայել` ինչպես են մեկնաբանում... 

Պատկերացնում եմ` ինչ ա կատարվում hayastan-ի ֆորումում...

----------


## Armeno

Ինչ ախմախ են եդ Ուեֆայի մարդիկ… Հայերը ասում էին թող գան, մենք անվտանգությունը կապահովենք… ադրբեջանցիք չհամաձայնվեցին, թող իրանց  տեխնիկական պարտություն տային: Ինչի՞ մենք պիտի երկու խաղ պակաս անցկացնենք

----------


## Egern.net

> No compromise
> The fixtures had been due to be played in Azerbaijan on 8 September and in Armenia four days later. The UEFA Executive Committee took the decision after no compromise agreement could be reached between the two national associations amid the present political and security situation. Azerbaijan are bottom of the group with five points from eight matches, while Armenia have seven points from seven outings. Poland lead the group with 19 points from nine games.


այսքան բան ... ոնց որ տենց էլ պտի ըլներ....

----------


## Egern.net

ամեն դեպքում ՊԵՏՔ է բողոքարկել, չգիտեմ, երևի 99 տոկոս արդյունք չի տա, բայց.... ՊԵՏՔ է

դառռռը իրականություն. http://forum.hayastan.com/index.php?...dpost&p=728666 , թե ուր են տանում արմատները...... http://forum.hayastan.com/index.php?...dpost&p=728782

----------


## Armeno

> http://forum.hayastan.com/index.php?...dpost&p=728666


Են Sirr  անդամը ազերի ա՞

----------


## Ֆուտբոլասեր

Որ ամեն ինչ պայմանավորվածա եղել արդեն պարզա:
ՏԵղեկություն կա, որ Նեմեցը իրոք տրամադրվածա եղել գնա մինչև վերջ, բայց երկրի քաղաքական ղեկավարությունը իրան հետա պահել:

Իրանց ձեռքում դա կոզրա բանակցությունների ժամանակ: Եթե 20հոգանոց ֆուտբոլային պատվիրակության անվտանգությունը Ադրբեջանը չի ապահովում, ոնց պետքա 150 000Ղարաբաղինը ապահովի:

Եթե ճիշտա թու նա վաս Սերժ ի Ռոբիկ իշո ռազ:

----------


## Armeno

> ՄԻՏՔ ` Ջարդել ուեֆայի պաշտոնական սայթը ու տեղադրել հաղորդագրություն,որ Հայաստան - Ադրբեջան խաղը պիտի լինի,ու էտ ձև գրավել որոշ չափով ուշադրություն,կարողա մի բան ստացվի:Բայց դե հետևանքների մասին մոռանալ էլ պետք չի.....


Ուեֆայինը չէ, բայց ՀՖՖ-ինը կարելի ա

----------


## Vishapakah

> Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում ա հավաքվել ու բողոքելուն կարծում եմ լավ գաղափարա, բայց իրան չի արդարացնի, որովհետև ետ պետք ա եվրոպայի հայերը բողոքեն ոչ թե մենք էս հեռավորության վրա


Սփյուրքը կարող է օգնել, եթե ՀՖՖ-ն բողոքարկի որոշումը, դրա համար է պետկ Հայաստանում հանրահավաք կազմակերպել, որպեսզի ՀՖՖ-ն բողոքարկի Լոզանում ՈՒԵՖԱ-ի որոշումը.
Այդ բողոքարկումը կպահանջի մոտ 200 հազար եվրոյի ծաղս, որը կարող են հոգալ Եվրոպական մի շարք հարուստ Հայկական կազմակերպություններ. Այնպես որ Հայաստանը ֆինանսական խնդիրներ չի ունենա փաստաբաներ վարձելու գործում, ուղղակի ՀՖՖ-ի ցանկությունն է բացակայում, ինչը ամոթաբեր է.

Անգամ եթե հանրահավաքը ոչինչ չտա եւ ՀՖՖ-ն չբողոքարկի, միեւնույն է այն պետք է, ՀՖՖ-ին ցույց տալու համար, որ ֆուտբոլը պատկանում է ժողովուրդին, ոչ թե իրենց հայացողությանը.




> ՄԻՏՔ ` Ջարդել ուեֆայի պաշտոնական սայթը ու տեղադրել հաղորդագրություն,որ Հայաստան - Ադրբեջան խաղը պիտի լինի,ու էտ ձև գրավել որոշ չափով ուշադրություն,կարողա մի բան ստացվի:Բայց դե հետևանքների մասին մոռանալ էլ պետք չի.....


Կարելի է այդպիսի բան անել. Ես կանեի, եթե համակարգչային մասնագետ լինեի, անգամ եթե ինձ դատի տային, որպես հետեւանք.

Ժամանակն է ցույց տալու Հայկական անկոտրում ոգին, որպես անպարտելիության ցուցանիշ.

----------


## Egern.net

> Են Sirr  անդամը ազերի ա՞


ահա, և ոչ միայն......

Ժողովուրդ ջան, այնպիսի տպավորություն է, որ Հայաստանի համապատասխան մարմինները 100 տոկոս չեն դիմելու ՈՒԵՖԱ: Դրա երկու բացատրություն եմ տեսնում. կամ` ՈՒԵՖԱում ասել են` մեկդ ձեն հանի, ականջները......., կամ էլ նույն բանը ասել են ԵԱՀԿ-ում  :Smile:

----------


## Armeno

Մի հատ Ադրբեջանակա ֆորումի հասցե կարո՞ղ եք գտնել, որ տեսնենք, թե իրանք ինչ են ասում

----------


## Ուրվական

Լավ, սենց մի հատ առաջարկություն, ակումբի ֆուտբոլասեր մասին ու ոչ միայն: Էկեք գոնե վիրտուալ ձևով մեր անհամաձայնությունը հայտնենք ՈւԵՖԱ-ին: Ուրեմն, ով որ ուզում ա, իրա ավատարը փոխում ու դնում ա էն նույն ավատարը, ինչը որ դրել ա Armeno-ն, ու իրա համաձայնությամբ հեսա դնում եմ ես: Ու գոնի մի որոշ ժամանակ տենց մնա, որ եթե մեր ֆորում մտնեն, հասկանան, թե ով են հայերը, ու ով են ադրբեջանցիները: Դե, սկսենք: :Wink:

----------


## Նախարար

> Լավ, սենց մի հատ առաջարկություն, ակումբի ֆուտբոլասեր մասին ու ոչ միայն: Էկեք գոնե վիրտուալ ձևով մեր անհամաձայնությունը հայտնենք ՈւԵՖԱ-ին: Ուրեմն, ով որ ուզում ա, իրա ավատարը փոխում ու դնում ա էն նույն ավատարը, ինչը որ դրել ա Armeno-ն, ու իրա համաձայնությամբ հեսա դնում եմ ես: Ու գոնի մի որոշ ժամանակ տենց մնա, որ եթե մեր ֆորում մտնեն, հասկանան, թե ով են հայերը, ու ով են ադրբեջանցիները: Դե, սկսենք:


Շատ ողջունելի միտք ես արտահայտել, որին միանում եմ, բայց չես կարծում արդյոք, որ չեն մտնի ու չեն տեսնի? ավելի լավ առաջարկ չունես?

Առաջարկում եմ ստեղծել նոր կայք և այդ բոլոր դժգոհությունները ներկայացնել այդ կայքում, լավ գովազդել այդ կայքը և կարծում եմ ահագին բան արած կլինենք:
Ֆինանսական առումով կարծում եմ խնդիր չենք ունենա, որպես լավ գործ կսկենք գումարներ ներդնել: Դե սպասում եմ արձագանքներին...

----------


## Taurus

ստացվում  ա որ հայերը 9 խաղից 7 միավոր ունեն :Angry2: 
պետք է բողոքել մեր ֆեդերացիային, թե չէ դուրս ա գալիս որ, մենք հայերս բողոքում ենք UEFA -ին բայց ՀՖՖ-ն ոչ մի կապ չունի?, էտ սխալ ա, պետք է մի քիչ խորը մտածել ինչ անել, բայց հաստատ ձեռքերը ծալած չենք նստելու :Think:

----------


## Ուրվական

> Շատ ողջունելի միտք ես արտահայտել, որին միանում եմ, բայց չես կարծում արդյոք, որ չեն մտնի ու չեն տեսնի? ավելի լավ առաջարկ չունես?


Դե, հլը որ սկսենք սրանից:

----------


## Նախարար

> Դե, հլը որ սկսենք սրանից:


Սկսենք ուղակի արդյունավետ չի լինելու

----------


## Armeno

ՀԼԸ մտեք ԱՅՍՏԵՂ
Անտեղյակների համար եմ սարքել

----------


## Bergmann

Սաղ էս ՀՖՖ-ն ա մեղավոր, որ ուզեին չեզոք դաշտում էլ կխաղաին, կբողոքարկեին էլ   :Angry2: 
մենակ մեծ միտինգը կստիպի իրանց բողոքարկել, ուրիշ ոչ մի բան

----------


## Ուրվական

> Լավ, սենց մի հատ առաջարկություն, ակումբի ֆուտբոլասեր մասին ու ոչ միայն: Էկեք գոնե վիրտուալ ձևով մեր անհամաձայնությունը հայտնենք ՈւԵՖԱ-ին: Ուրեմն, ով որ ուզում ա, իրա ավատարը փոխում ու դնում ա էն նույն ավատարը, ինչը որ դրել ա Armeno-ն, ու իրա համաձայնությամբ հեսա դնում եմ ես: Ու գոնի մի որոշ ժամանակ տենց մնա, որ եթե մեր ֆորում մտնեն, հասկանան, թե ով են հայերը, ու ով են ադրբեջանցիները: Դե, սկսենք:


Ժողովուրդ, առաջարկությունս վերաբերվում է ֆորումի շրջանակներում քայլերին, դրանից էն կողմ էլի ինչ պետք ա, թող արվի, ուղղակի ուզում եմ մեր ֆորումում տենց բան կազմակերպենք: :Wink:

----------


## Array

> Լավ, սենց մի հատ առաջարկություն, ակումբի ֆուտբոլասեր մասին ու ոչ միայն: Էկեք գոնե վիրտուալ ձևով մեր անհամաձայնությունը հայտնենք ՈւԵՖԱ-ին: Ուրեմն, ով որ ուզում ա, իրա ավատարը փոխում ու դնում ա էն նույն ավատարը, ինչը որ դրել ա Armeno-ն, ու իրա համաձայնությամբ հեսա դնում եմ ես: Ու գոնի մի որոշ ժամանակ տենց մնա, որ եթե մեր ֆորում մտնեն, հասկանան, թե ով են հայերը, ու ով են ադրբեջանցիները: Դե, սկսենք:


Չեմ անելու :Lol2: 
Ժողովուրդ շատ հեշտ ա ավատար փոխելը մի վախեցեք :LOL:

----------


## Taurus

Բայց արդյունք կլինի ?

----------


## Ուրվական

> Չեմ անելու
> Ժողովուրդ շատ հեշտ ա ավատար փոխելը մի վախեցեք


Մեր փոքրիկ ակցիային արդեն մասնակցում են երեք հոգի.
1. Armeno
2. Ես
3. Array

----------


## Նախարար

> Մեր փոքրիկ ակցիային արդեն մասնակցում են երեք հոգի.
> 1. Armeno
> 2. Ես
> 3. Array


Ճիշտն ասած այնքան էլ ֆուտբոլի սիրահար չեմ, բայց եթե ակումբի ֆուտբոլասերները պնդում են, որ դա ճիշտ է և հայ ազգի համար է ուստի ես նույնպես միացա ակցիաին  :Hands Up:

----------


## Armeno

Ավելացրեցի Առավոտի հոդվածը

----------


## Աբելյան

ես էլ եմ միանում ակցիային

----------


## Armeno

Մեր փոքրիկ ակցիային արդեն մասնակցում են 4 հոգի.
1. Armeno
2. Ես
3. Array
4.Նախարար

----------


## Ուրվական

> ես էլ եմ միանում ակցիային


H.a.y.k.o. ջան, լավն ա ավատարդ, բայց միացել, միացել ես, խնդրանք, փոխի թող սաղինս նույնը լինի, որ ջոկվի, որ անկախ իրարից չենք անում էս ամեն ինչն, էլի: :Wink:

----------


## Armeno

H.a.y.k.o. ջան Արարատ լեռան վրա ինչի՞ ես գիծ քաշել

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց
Ժողովուրդ ուրիշ նյութեր ունե՞ք
եթե ունեք, խնդրում եմ տվեք ինձ, որպեսզի տեղադրեմ Այստեղ

Ավելացվել է 4 րոպե անց
մեզ է միացել նաև Էս_ինչ_սոված_եմ-ը

----------


## Cesare

*Ես ել միանամ :*
*Բայց ես գործում ես օգուտ եմ ուզում :*

----------


## Davo'o

Ինչու՞ մոդերատորները այս թեման մինչեւ հիմա չեն տեղափոխել քաղաքականության բաժին :Smile: : 
ՈւԵՖԱ-ի որոշումը ավելի քան տարօրինակ էր:
 Միեւնույն ժամանակ մեզանից խլած 6 միավորների մասին խոսակցություններն էլ են ժպիտ առաջացնում: Նույնիսկ Բրազիլացիները Ադրբեջանի դեմ խաղից առաջ նման վստահությամբ չէին խոսի 6 միավոր ունենալու մասին:  
Ափսոս, որ այսպես ստացվեց: Մենք զրկվեցինք երկու չափազանց լարված ու սկզբունքային քուչի խաղեր  նայելու հնարավորությունից:

----------


## Ուրվական

Այսպիսով, մեր արդեն ոչ այնքան փոքր ակցիային մասնակցում են հետևյալ մարդիկ.
1. Armeno
2. Ուրվական
3. Array
4. Նախարար
5. H.a.y.k.o.
6. Էս_ինչ_սոված_եմ
7. Marco
Հալալ ա, տղեք ջան:

----------


## Enipra

+1  :Wink:

----------


## Vahe

Ժողովուրդ էդ ավատարի վրա Հայաստանի ֆեդերացիայի էմբլեմայի վրա խաչ քաշեք: Եթե Հայաստանի ֆեդերացիան դատի տա հաստատ դատը կշահի, բայց չի տալիս:

----------


## Barça

Միանում եմ ակցիային.
բայց իմ կարծիքով ստեղ ամենամեծ մեղքը մեր ֆեդերացիայինն ա.
եթե ուզեյին շատ հանգիստ կերպով կբողոքարկեին.

----------


## Armeno

Ակցիան ընդլայնվում է
1. Armeno
2. Ուրվական
3. Array
4. Նախարար
5. H.a.y.k.o.
6. Էս_ինչ_սոված_եմ
7. Marco
8. Enipra (չէի սպասում) :Blush: 
9. Proffootball.com
Շարունակե՞նք  :Wink: 

Ավելացվել է 7 րոպե անց
*Առաջարկ.* *եկեք ցուցապաստառներ սարքենք, որոնք կարտահայտեն մեր բողոքը ՈՒԵՖԱ-ին, ու ՀՖՖ-ին, և գնանք Արարատ-Շախտյոր խաղին*

----------


## FC-MIKA

Էս էլ եմ միանում.

----------


## Ուրվական

1. Armeno
2. Ուրվական
3. Array
4. Նախարար
5. H.a.y.k.o.
6. Էս_ինչ_սոված_եմ
7. Marco
8. Enipra
9. Proffootball.com
10. FC-MIKA

Դզում ա մեր ֆուտբոլային մասսան: Տղեք, սենց մի բան. էկեք մի հատ նամակ գրենք մեր սաղի կողմից ՀՖՖ-ին, մի հատ էլ ՈՒԵՖԱ, հլը նայենք, ոնց կարան էս ամեն ինչը մեկնաբանեն: Եթե կհամաձայնվեք, իրար հետ կմտածենք, կգրենք: Սենց կամացից առաջ գնանք, նայենք ինչ ա լինում:

----------


## Ֆելո

> 1. Armeno
> 2. Ուրվական
> 3. Array
> 4. Նախարար
> 5. H.a.y.k.o.
> 6. Էս_ինչ_սոված_եմ
> 7. Marco
> 8. Enipra
> 9. Proffootball.com
> ...


ես էլ էտ էի ասում. բայց ինչ ձևով պիտի հանձնենք օրինակ ՈՒԵՖԱ-ին :Wink:

----------


## Ուրվական

> ես էլ էտ էի ասում. բայց ինչ ձևով պիտի հանձնենք օրինակ ՈՒԵՖԱ-ին


Խի չենք կարա՞ մեյլ անենք :Think: : Եթե չէ, չնայած չեմ կարծում, հաստատ մեր Եվրոպայում գտնվող ակումբցիներից մեզ օգնողներ կգտնվեն:

----------


## F.c.Liverpool

ես էլ միացա լավ ակցիայա աստված տա մի բանի հասնենք 
բաըց ինչ ուզումա լինի ադրբեջանի մատը խառնա ես դրանց,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## Vishapakah

> Ժողովուրդ ուրիշ նյութեր ունե՞ք
> եթե ունեք, խնդրում եմ տվեք ինձ, որպեսզի տեղադրեմ Այստեղ


Բավականին հետաքրքիր նյութեր կարող ես գտնել ստորեւ բերված կայքում.

*http://www.armfootball.com/*

Ցանկության դեպքում կարող ես ամբողջ կայքը փոխել ռուսերենից հայերեն կամ անգլերեն, էկռանի վերեւվում աջ գտնվող, գրված լեզուների վրա սեխմելով, ըստ քո լեզվային նախընտրության հայացողության.




> Մի հատ Ադրբեջանակա ֆորումի հասցե կարո՞ղ եք գտնել, որ տեսնենք, թե իրանք ինչ են ասում


Ես գիտեմ ադրբեջանական սպորտային ֆորումի կայք. *http://www.azerisport.com/forum/*
Բայց ինձ այնտեղից վաղուց հեռացրել են. :LOL:

----------


## Աբելյան

> Ժողովուրդ էդ ավատարի վրա Հայաստանի ֆեդերացիայի էմբլեմայի վրա խաչ քաշեք: Եթե Հայաստանի ֆեդերացիան դատի տա հաստատ դատը կշահի, բայց չի տալիս:


ես հենց սկզբից տենց բան մտածեցի՝ համ ՀՖՖ-ի վրա, համ էլ ՈՒԵՖԱ-յի վրա խաչ քաշենք, են էլ տղեքը ասին սաղինս թող նույնը ըլնի

----------


## Guest

*Ազգի դավաճա՞ն, թ՞ե օբյեկտիվ մարդ:*

ՈւԵՖԱ-ն կայացրել ա երևի թե միակ ճիշտ որոշումը, ես կասեի հանճարեզ որոշում: Հալալ ա ադերբեջանցիներին, որ կարողացել էն հասցնեն այս վիճակի: Ամոթ ա Հայերին, որ չեն կարողացել կանխագուշակել և զգալ պահը:

Ազերիները մեկա գիտեյին, որ ամեն դեպքում երկու խաղն էլ կրվելու են, և, սարքել ա այնպես, որ միավերները մեզ էլ չհասնեն՝ ո՛չ մեզ, ո՛չ ձեզ սկշբունքով: 
Ինչպես մեր ամբողջ պատմության ընդացքում ա եղել, այն ժամանակ երբմենք ուժեղ ենք եղել միևնույն ա չենք կարեցել հասնենք նպատակին անխելքության պատճառով:

----------


## Ուրվական

1. Armeno
2. Ուրվական
3. Array
4. Նախարար
5. H.a.y.k.o.
6. Էս_ինչ_սոված_եմ
7. Marco
8. Enipra
9. Proffootball.com
10. FC-MIKA
11. F.c.Liverpool
12. Vishapakah

Տղեք ջան, նամակի վրով ինչ եք մտածում, գրե՞նք:

----------


## PygmaliOn

Ադրբեջանական ֆորումներում Հայաստան - Ադրբեջան խաղի մասին թեմաները փակվել են, մի գլխավոր պատճառով "Тема закрыта ввиду отмены игры". Հույս ունեմ մեր թեման չի փակվի, որովհետև այդ խաղը լինելու է :Super Man:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Ես ել եմ միանում:Շատ լավ ակցիայա,եթե նպատակին հասնի,լավ կլնի:  :Hands Up:

----------


## Նորմարդ

> 1. Armeno
> 2. Ուրվական
> 3. Array
> 4. Նախարար
> 5. H.a.y.k.o.
> 6. Էս_ինչ_սոված_եմ
> 7. Marco
> 8. Enipra
> 9. Proffootball.com
> ...


Ես էլ միացա  :Smile:

----------


## Ֆուտբոլասեր

Միանում եմ:

----------


## Հենո

Միանում եմ…

----------


## Enipra

> Մի հատ Ադրբեջանակա ֆորումի հասցե կարո՞ղ եք գտնել, որ տեսնենք, թե իրանք ինչ են ասում


Ադրբեջանական ֆորում
Ադրբեջանական մամուլ

----------


## Armeno

Ժողովուրդ բա պլակատների համար ի՞նչ կասեք

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
1. Armeno
2. Ուրվական
3. Array
4. Նախարար
5. H.a.y.k.o.
6. Էս_ինչ_սոված_եմ
7. Marco
8. Enipra
9. Proffootball.com
10. FC-MIKA
11. F.c.Liverpool
12. Vishapakah
13. Վահիկ
14.Նորմարդ
15.Ֆուտբոլասեր
16.Հենո
ՈՒԱ՜Ու;Բայց ինչ լավն ենք մենք

----------


## Նախարար

Առաջարկ
Հարգելի ակումբցիներ ուսումնասիրեցի այս ակցիան և նկատեցի մի շատ կարևոր կայքը 
http://freenet.am/~voskor/ հասցեում, որի հեղինակին հայտնում եմ իմ շնորհակալությունը:
Առաջարկում եմ այս կայքում տեղադրված ինֆորմացիան դարձնել եռալեզու, հայերեն, անգլերեն և ռուսերեն, որից հետո սկսել մեծ գովազդ հենց այս կայքի համար: Նախնական առաջարկում եմ կայքի հեղինակին գրանցել այն govazd.am - ում, պատրաստել լավ գովազդային վանահակ և սկսել փի ար-ը, որից հետո արդեն սկսենք քննարկել պաստառներն ու նամակները:

Կայքում բացի մամուլի հրապարակումներից հարկավոր է նաև մենք տեղադրենք մեր իսկ կարծիքը և մեր կողմից պատրաստված հրապարակումները:

----------


## FC-MIKA

Ես հենց նոր * uefa.im.am* իմ.ամ սայթ ռեգիստրացիա արեցի,ինձ թվումա էս դոմենը ավելի հարմարա,հետո էլ PHP հնարավորություն կա իմ.ամ - ի վրա:
*User Name - uefa
Password - uSafyydj*

----------


## Նախարար

> Ես հենց նոր * uefa.im.am* իմ.ամ սայթ ռեգիստրացիա արեցի,ինձ թվումա էս դոմենը ավելի հարմարա,հետո էլ PHP հնարավորություն կա իմ.ամ - ի վրա:
> *User Name - uefa
> Password - uSafyydj*


Լավ ես արել, բայց գաղտնաբառը ինչի ես հրապարակել? Չեն կարող այդ գաղտնաբառով նույն ազերիները բան փոխել?

----------


## FC-MIKA

Էս Գաղտնաբառը ես չեմ դրել,ռեգիստրացիայի ժամանակ տվեց,գաղտնաբառը կարելիա փոխել ավելի հարմար,հիշվող բան դնել  :Smile:

----------


## Armeno

> Азербайджан и Армения сыграют в Ереване?
> 
> Несмотря на решение UEFA об отмене матчей между сборными Азербайджана и Армении, одна из игр, судя по всему, все же состоится.
> 
> Такого мнения, во всяком случае, придерживаются букмекеры конторы bwin, которые продолжают принимать ставки на матч между двумя командами. Причем, речь идет только об одной игре – той, что должна состояться в Ереване.
> 
> Азериспорт уже сообщал о том, какие именно ставки принимаются на исход этого матча, которые, впрочем, после решения UEFA не изменились. Победа армян имеет коэффициент 1,45 к 1, ничья – 3,9 к 1, победа нашей сборной – 6,5 к 1.
> 
> Более того, после отмены матчей bwinрешился также опубликовать ставки на отдельные результаты. Так, счет 1:0 в пользу армян принимается из расчета 1,4 к 1, обратный результат – 2,4 к 1. Ничья со счетом 0:0 также представлена реальным вариантом – 1,6 к 1, а 1:1 – 1,9 к 1.
> ...


Զարմանալի ա չէ՞

Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց
Ժող IM.am ը մեռել ա… քեզ ակտիվացիա չեն անի… 


> Առաջարկ
> Հարգելի ակումբցիներ ուսումնասիրեցի այս ակցիան և նկատեցի մի շատ կարևոր կայքը 
> http://freenet.am/~voskor/ հասցեում, որի հեղինակին հայտնում եմ իմ շնորհակալությունը:
> Առաջարկում եմ այս կայքում տեղադրված ինֆորմացիան դարձնել եռալեզու, հայերեն, անգլերեն և ռուսերեն, որից հետո սկսել մեծ գովազդ հենց այս կայքի համար: Նախնական առաջարկում եմ կայքի հեղինակին գրանցել այն govazd.am - ում, պատրաստել լավ գովազդային վանահակ և սկսել փի ար-ը, որից հետո արդեն սկսենք քննարկել պաստառներն ու նամակները:
> 
> Կայքում բացի մամուլի հրապարակումներից հարկավոր է նաև մենք տեղադրենք մեր իսկ կարծիքը և մեր կողմից պատրաստված հրապարակումները:


Շնորհակալ եմ, հիմա մի քանի հոդված էլ կավելացնեմ…  հոդված գրեք,պրոբլեմ չկա, ես կտեղադեմ

----------


## FC-MIKA

> Ժող IM.am ը մեռել ա… քեզ ակտիվացիա չեն անի…


Ակտիվացիա արդեն արելա,վաղը երևի արդեն կբացի  :Smile:

----------


## Armeno

Ավելաց6…
Հիմա եռալեզու էլ կսարքեմ

Ավելացվել է 44 վայրկյան անց
Չի բացի, ես 3 հատ ռեգ եմ եղել մաիլիս նամակ չի եկել

----------


## FC-MIKA

Ցավտ տանեմ,նամակը արդեն էկելա,բայց եթե էտ դոմենը պետք չի դուք գիտեք,կարաք ֆրինետի վրա քցեք.

----------


## Cesare

*Չջոգա էս ինչի հետևանք ա ???*
*Չե որ մեր ՖՖ_ն չի վիճարկել UEFA_ի որոշումը :*
*Ետ պաշտոնական տեղեկություն ա ???*
*Հիմա ետ խաղը կլինի ???*
*Բայց ազերիները ստեղ չեն գալի չէ ???*

----------


## Նախարար

> Ավելաց6…
> Հիմա եռալեզու էլ կսարքեմ
> 
> Ավելացվել է 44 վայրկյան անց
> Չի բացի, ես 3 հատ ռեգ եմ եղել մաիլիս նամակ չի եկել


Կայքում "ԵՏ" կոճակը չի գործում, հասցեավորվում է index.htm, բայց երևի սխալ ունես:

Հայկական և Ադրբեջանական մամուլների տակ դիր նաև դրոշները և եթե կարող ես դեղադրիր հյուրերի գիրք
Guest Book մարդիկ հավանաբար կլինեն, որ կցանկանան կարծիք արտահայտել

----------


## Armeno

> Ցավտ տանեմ,նամակը արդեն էկելա,բայց եթե էտ դոմենը պետք չի դուք գիտեք,կարաք ֆրինետի վրա քցեք.


IM.am-ը արտասահմանից չի բացում

----------


## FC-MIKA

Դե եթե հաստատ չի բացում,ուրեմն չարժի իմ.ամ -ի վրա քցել:

----------


## John

էս ի՞նչ հաշիվա… 4 օրով Երևանում չէի՝ էս ինչքան բանա եղել… ես էլ եմ միանում ակցիային, ավատարների հետ կապված  :Smile:   հույս ունեմ՝ ՀՖՖ-ն կբողոքարկի որոշումնը և ՈՒԵՖԱ-յի որոշումը կփոխի Լոզանի դատարանը…

----------


## wagamaffia

Հարցը խաղը չի, այլ խաղալու տեղն է հարցը: Բաքուն ուզում է չեզոք դաշտ, Երևանը՝ ոչ:
Ուեֆան լավ էլ որոշում ա արել:
Ասենք թե Ազերները եկան Երևան, թշնամական մթնոլորտ չի լինի՞ արդյոք... Երկրպագուների անվտանգությանը անգամ Եվրոպայում երաշխիք չեն տալիս, Հայաստանը ոնց կտա՞: Մի հատ քաշքշուկ՝ հետևանքը ավերակ կլինի:

Բաքուն երաշխիք չի կարող տալ հայ երկրպագուների անվտանգության համար Բաքվում, դրա համար էլ մարդիկ մերժում են:

----------


## Ուրվական

> Հարցը խաղը չի, այլ խաղալու տեղն է հարցը: Բաքուն ուզում է չեզոք դաշտ, Երևանը՝ ոչ:
> Ուեֆան լավ էլ որոշում ա արել:
> Ասենք թե Ազերները եկան Երևան, թշնամական մթնոլորտ չի լինի՞ արդյոք... Երկրպագուների անվտանգությանը անգամ Եվրոպայում երաշխիք չեն տալիս, Հայաստանը ոնց կտա՞: Մի հատ քաշքշուկ՝ հետևանքը ավերակ կլինի:
> 
> Բաքուն երաշխիք չի կարող տալ հայ երկրպագուների անվտանգության համար Բաքվում, դրա համար էլ մարդիկ մերժում են:


Ընգեր, հաստատ համոզված էղի, հայերը համ կարան երաշխիք տան, համ էլ հաստատ հայերը իրանց թույլ չեն տա կացիններով գան մարզադաշտ, որովհետև ջոգում ենք, որ ֆուտբոլը մնում ա ֆուտբոլ: Իսկ ինչ մնում ա բաքվին, չեն կարում, թող չմասնակցեն, պարտություն գրանցեն իրանց, կամ էլ չեզոք դաշտում խաղը անցկացնեն: Հիմա որ իրանք չեն կարում անվտանգություն ապահովեն, մենք պտի 6 միավոր կորցնե՞նք: Ու ընդհանրապես, էս գրառումդ էն ադրբեջանական ֆորումներում որ տեղադրես, երևի մեծ հաջողություն կունենաս, ահագին վարկանիշ կտան:

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց
1. Armeno
2. Ուրվական
3. Array
4. Նախարար
5. H.a.y.k.o.
6. Էս_ինչ_սոված_եմ
7. Marco
8. Enipra
9. Proffootball.com
10. FC-MIKA
11. F.c.Liverpool
12. Vishapakah
13. Վահիկ
14. Նորմարդ
15. Ֆուտբոլասեր
16. Հենո
17. John

----------


## Armeno

Արդեն 3 լեզվով էլ նյութեր կան…

----------


## REAL_ist

ժողովուրդ ջան ես ավատարների ակցիայի իմաստը որնա,կարողա ՈՒԵՖԱի ղեկավարներից մեկը մտնի ստեղ? :LOL: 
ավելի լավա ՀՖՖ ի նկարը դնենք ջնած վիճակում

----------


## Ֆելո

> ավելի լավա ՀՖՖ ի նկարը դնենք ջնած վիճակում


դիր :Wink:

----------


## Vishapakah

Տղերք ջան ապրեք, ուղղակի հիացած եմ Ձեր ակտիվությամբ. :Hands Up: 

Գուցէ իրոք խաղը անցակցնեն, բացառված չէ, որ ՈՒԵՖԱ-ն դիտմամբ ժամանակավոր այսպիսի որոշում կայացրած լինի, ադրբեջանական հիստերիայից խուսափելու համար, իսկ վերջին օրը հրապարակի իր պաշտոնական դիրքորոշումը.

Բայց սրանք ընդամենը եզրակացություններ են. Հուսանք, որ ադրբեջանին բաքվի խաղի համար 3:0 տեխնիկական պարտություն կգրանցեն եւ որից հետո, ստիպված կլինեն ժամանել Երեւան. :LOL:

----------


## Array

> Հարցը խաղը չի, այլ խաղալու տեղն է հարցը: Բաքուն ուզում է չեզոք դաշտ, Երևանը՝ ոչ:
> Ուեֆան լավ էլ որոշում ա արել:
> Ասենք թե Ազերները եկան Երևան, թշնամական մթնոլորտ չի լինի՞ արդյոք... Երկրպագուների անվտանգությանը անգամ Եվրոպայում երաշխիք չեն տալիս, Հայաստանը ոնց կտա՞: Մի հատ քաշքշուկ՝ հետևանքը ավերակ կլինի:
> 
> Բաքուն երաշխիք չի կարող տալ հայ երկրպագուների անվտանգության համար Բաքվում, դրա համար էլ մարդիկ մերժում են:


Որ խաղ չկա էլ խաղալու տեղը ինչ հարց: Չէ հասկացա ինչ նկատի ունես, բայց ՈՒԵՖԱ-ն իր նման որոշումով ոչ միայն կոպիտ ձևով ոտնահարեց մեր իրավունքները (մնացած հավաքականներին, մասնավորապես Բելգիային ու Խազախստանին տալով աառավելություն) այլև խախտեց իր իսկ օրենքները: Նման որոշում իրավունք ունեյին կայացնելու միայն Հայաստանն ու _ա_դրբեջանը , բայց կայացրել ա ՈՒԵՖԱ-ն (եթե, իրհարկ, է մեզ չեն խաբում)
Ու հետո,կարող ա Եվրոպայում չկարողանան անվտանգության երաշխիքներ տալ,սակայն մեր մասին հաստատ կարող եմ ասել,որ վայրենի չենք :Հեչ չեղած,հո կաորղ էին դատարկ տրիբունաներով խաղալ



> Տղերք ջան ապրեք, ուղղակի հիացած եմ Ձեր ակտիվությամբ.
> 
> Գուցէ իրոք խաղը անցակցնեն, բացառված չէ, որ ՈՒԵՖԱ-ն դիտմամբ ժամանակավոր այսպիսի որոշում կայացրած լինի, ադրբեջանական հիստերիայից խուսափելու համար, իսկ վերջին օրը հրապարակի իր պաշտոնական դիրքորոշումը.
> 
> Բայց սրանք ընդամենը եզրակացություններ են. Հուսանք, որ ադրբեջանին բաքվի խաղի համար 3:0 տեխնիկական պարտություն կգրանցեն եւ որից հետո, ստիպված կլինեն ժամանել Երեւան.


Մեր մոտի խաղի համար էլ խաղին չներկայանալու համար :LOL: 

Ավելացվել է 49 վայրկյան անց
Հեչ չեղած մենք երեք-զրո կկրենք  :LOL:

----------


## wagamaffia

> Ընգեր, հաստատ համոզված էղի, հայերը համ կարան երաշխիք տան, համ էլ հաստատ հայերը իրանց թույլ չեն տա կացիններով գան մարզադաշտ, որովհետև ջոգում ենք, որ ֆուտբոլը մնում ա ֆուտբոլ: Իսկ ինչ մնում ա բաքվին, չեն կարում, թող չմասնակցեն, պարտություն գրանցեն իրանց, կամ էլ չեզոք դաշտում խաղը անցկացնեն: Հիմա որ իրանք չեն կարում անվտանգություն ապահովեն, մենք պտի 6 միավոր կորցնե՞նք:


Դրա համար էլ ֆուտբոլը պոլիտիկա չի, հիմիկվա դրությամբ մեր հավաքականը տուժում է , բայց Ուեֆան իրավունք ունի խիստ որոշումներ կայացնի:

Թող խաղան չեզոք դաշտում, ի՞նչ անպայման ա Երևան-Բաքու… 




> Ու ընդհանրապես, էս գրառումդ էն ադրբեջանական ֆորումներում որ տեղադրես, երևի մեծ հաջողություն կունենաս, ահագին վարկանիշ կտան:


Ապրես,  :Clapping: 

Feyenoord-ի (Ռոտերդամ) և Ajax-ի (Ամստերդամ) նույն ազգի թիմեր են, մի հանդիպում չկա որ իրար հետ նորմալ խաղ խաղան.... Ու երկուսն էլ շտրաֆներ ստանում են, անկախ նրանից ով ինչ ա անում:
Ֆուտբոլասեր ես, երևի կիմանաս...

----------


## Armeno

> Կայքում "ԵՏ" կոճակը չի գործում, հասցեավորվում է index.htm, բայց երևի սխալ ունես:


Ուղղված է

----------


## Vishapakah

> Թող խաղան չեզոք դաշտում, ի՞նչ անպայման ա Երևան-Բաքու…


Որովհետեւ ցանկացած պետություն դառնալով ՈՒԵՖԱ-ի անդամ, պարտավորություն է ստաձնում տվյալ կառույցի կողմից բոլոր նշանակված խաղերը անցկացնել բարձր մակարդակով եւ Երեւանյան խաղը նշանակել է հենց նույն ինքը ՈՒԵՖԱ-ն եւ քո ասածը նույն է, եթե ՀՖՖ-ն ասի, «Ես ինչու? պետք է Ֆինլանդիայի կամ Պորտուգալիայի հավաքականների հետ խաղամ Երեւանում եւ ոչ չեզոք դաշտում»




> Դրա համար էլ ֆուտբոլը պոլիտիկա չի


Պոլիտիկա չի, դրա համար էլ ադրբեջանը պարտավոր է գալ Երեւան եւ խաղալ, ոչ թե պոլիտիկ պատճառներ մեջբերել, իսկ եթե չի կարող իր ՈՒԵՖԱ-ի առջեւ ստանձնած պարտավորությունը կատարել եւ պաշտոնական խաղերը իր սեփական հարգի տակ անցկացնել, դա չի կարող Հայաստանի խնդիրը լինել, դա ադրբեջանի խնդիրն է, կապված ՈՒԵՖԱ-ի առջեւ ստանձնած պարտավորությունների.




> Feyenoord-ի (Ռոտերդամ) և Ajax-ի (Ամստերդամ)


Ակումբային եւ Հավաքականների մակարդակով անցկացվող խաղերը այլ են եւ քո նշած թիմերը միջազգային մակարդակով չեն հանդիպում, այլ ընդամենը երկրի ներքին առաջնություն է. :Wink:

----------


## Ուրվական

> Ֆուտբոլասեր ես, երևի կիմանաս...


Փաստորեն դու էլ ես ֆուտբոլասեր, էլի լավ ա, եթե ոչ հայկական, ապա ֆուտբոլն ընդհանրապես շահում ա դրանից:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Իսկ էտ ՀՖՖ կոչվածի մաիլը ով գիտի:

----------


## Artgeo

ՀՖՖ-ի նախագահի հայտարարությունից մի հատված շատ հետաքրքիր է:



> Կրկնում եմ՝ ցավալի է, որ կայացվել է այսպիսի որոշում, բայց միեւնույն ժամանակ վստահում եմ եւ ընդունում ՈՒԵՖԱ-ի եւ ՖԻՖԱ-ի կանոնակարգերն ու, մասնավորապես, այս որոշումը, քանզի կարծում եմ, որ միայն շատ ծանրակշիռ եւ էական գործոններն ու փաստարկները կարող էին հիմք հանդիսանալ նման աննախադեպ որոշման համար:


Այսինքն Հայաստանի դիվանագիտությունը պարտվեց Ադրբեջանի դիվանագիտության մոտ: Խոսքերն ավելորդ են...

----------


## Ուրվական

Ուրիշ անուն չեմ կարում գտնեմ՝ հորթա-ոչխարային պահվածք ու քաղաքականություն: Ուղղակի ամեն ինչ չպտի հասներ երկու երկրների քաղաքականությունների մրցակցությանը, ՈՒԵՖԱ-ն պտի օբյեկտիվ ու ճիշտ որոշում կայացներ՝ ելնելով իր և ֆուտբոլային աշխարհի շահերից, այլ ոչ թե ընկներ այս կամ այն երկրի ազդեցության տակ :Angry2: : Ուրիշ բան, որ արդեն ընկել էր, ու մերոնք նորից ապացուցեցին իրենց ոչխարային հնազանդությունն ու անկարողունակ լինելու մեծ ձգտումը:

----------


## Vishapakah

> Այսինքն Հայաստանի դիվանագիտությունը պարտվեց Ադրբեջանի դիվանագիտության մոտ: Խոսքերն ավելորդ են...


Բոլորը գիտեն, որ այսօր ՈՒԵՖԱ-ն եւ ՖԻՖԱ-ն վերածվել են կաշառակերության օջախների, բացառված չէ, որ ոչ թե ադրբեջանական դիվանագիտությունը, այլ նաֆթադոլլարները դեր խաղացին Պլատինիի գրպանում, բայց սրանք ընդամենը եզրակացություններ են. Բացառված չէ, որ խաղերը կայանան եւ ներկա որոշումը ընդունվել է, որ սպասվելիք խաղերից առաջ, երկու երկրներում ավելորդ կրքերից խուսափեն.

----------


## Vishapakah

Այսօր «ՀայԼուր»-ով լսեցի, որ նեմեցի Հայաստան-ազերբանան խաղի չբողոքարկելը կապված է եղել բողոքարկելու համար նախատեսված ժամկետը սպառված լինելու պատճառով.

Տարորինակ է, այդ մասին պաշտոնական հայտարարություն է արվում միայն հիմա, իսկ այն ժամանակ որպես պաշտոնական տեղեկատվություն, այդպիսի հրապարակում չկար. :Think:

----------


## REAL_ist

սպասեցին ետ ժամկետը անցնի նոր պատճառը ասեն :LOL:

----------

